# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600 und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600 und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Gaming-PC ist ein noch bezahlbarer Spiele-Rechner mit der Geforce GTX 1070. Wie der PC ausgestattet ist und sich im Vergleich mit den anderen PC-Modellen schlägt, erfahren Sie im Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600 und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

Nach meiner Meinung zum High-End-PC jetzt auch meine Meinung zur GTX1070-Edition.

Negative Punkte:
- Warum nehmt ihr denn ein 6600 als CPU? Der ist gerade mal 0,1GHz schneller als der 6500, dafür aber für den Endverbraucher 15€ teurer. Für 0,1GHz die man im Normalfall nicht merkt. Ich kenne nicht ide EKs von Alternate, aber dieses Geld hätte man sinnvoller investieren können.
- Referenzdesign der Grafikkarte. Ist wohl auch im EK günstiger als eine Custom-Karte? 
- Wieder meine gleiche Kritik zum RAM, warum lässt man 2666er RAM auf 2133MHz laufen? Kauft doch gleich 2133MHz-RAM. 
- Ein H170-Board hätte man auch gönnen können, ein B150-Chip finde ich für einen 1400€-PC sehr mau. 
- Netzteil ist absolut Quatsch. Ich habe es schon beim Aktions-PC kritisiert, da hieß es "Es ist ja ein Aktions-PC". Jetzt kommt das Netzteil in einem regulären PC. Und das bei einem Preispunkt für 1400€! Das ist in meinen Augen wirklich schwach. 

Neutral: 
- Gehäuse ist ok
- Kühler zwar gut, aber für eine non-k CPU groß dimensioniert. 

Positiv: 
+ vernünftige SSD

Alles in Allem würde ich diesen PC nicht wirklich empfehlen, da ich den Preispunkt nicht sehe. 
Man kommt für einen PC mit i6 6500 und GTX1070 Custom mit gescheiten Netzteil, Z-Board und 3200er-RAM auf 1150€. Selbst, wenn ich mir das zusammebauen lasse, komme ich noch weit unter 1400€. Ja, ihr müsst auch noch was dran verdienen, das verstehe ich voll. Aber dennoch sehe ich persönlich den Preis für zu hoch.


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. August 2016)

Der größte Knackpunkt bei dem Rechner ist die CPU. Ein i5 pfeift in einigen Games jetzt schon aus dem letzten Loch und das generationsübergreifend ganz egal, ob Sandybridge oder Skylake. Alles unter einem i7 6700 würde ich nicht als zukunftstauglich erachten und dann sind 1400€ doch schnell in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. November 2016)

Etwas kleine SSD für heutige Verhältnisse. Zumindest ab einem Rechner mit GTX 1070 würde ich eine etwas größere erwarten/einbauen.
Keine K-CPU, der Speicher bleibt unter seinen Möglichkeiten.
FE 1070.

Naja ... 

Gab schon interessanteres.

Aber habe gerade gesehen, dass es wohl eine Version ist, die preislich unter Eurer besseren Version angesiedelt sein soll.
So gesehen macht das natürlich Sinn.

Die etwas teurere Version finde ich aber wesentlich besser.
Also die hier: Gears of War 4 gratis: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition - GTX 1070, i5-6600K und 500-GB-SSD

Da kriegt man dann die K-Cpu, ne OC Custom 1070, und 500er SSD.
Passt von den Komponenten deutlich besser zusammen, wie ich finde.

Wer da 200€ spart, spart am falschen Ende. Ganz klar.

Aber is ja auch schon älter der Beitrag, wie ich sehe. Der Sprang mir nur grad so auf Seite 1 entgegen(um 15:15Uhr als neueste "Meldung".  ) und bin neugierig, da ich mich schon mal langsam nach einer neuen Basis umschaue. 
Schätze mal nächstes Jahr is die bei mir dran.


----------

